# anyone know where i can sell my gecko?



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

hey im planning on selling my leopard gecko because i need to move out of the country for a year or so, does anyone know where i can sell it(Mississauga) thank you


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

strictly speaking, without needing to ship/mail her anywhere


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Feel free to put up a for sale add in the sales section if you like. 

You can also try here.. http://reptilescanada.com/


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You have many options starting here of course. Then you can try kijiji or craigslist is pretty popular.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> You have many options starting here of course. Then you can try kijiji or craigslist is pretty popular.


If its a standard leo you wont get much, better finding a good home to give it to.

But kijiji is your best bet. Rep can is good as stated but again people arent looking for normals on there.

If you have a decent morph it will go quick.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

ok thanks!  
and its a super hypo tangerine carrot-tail....so im guessing thats not standard?


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

flashback3003 said:


> ok thanks!
> and its a super hypo tangerine carrot-tail....so im guessing thats not standard?


Nope you should have no problem selling that. Price depends on the amount of CT.

You could get 45-80 I would assume.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

haha ok am i allowed to start bids?


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

flashback3003 said:


> haha ok am i allowed to start bids?


Just post it on kijiji back in my herp days that was prime spot for selling. Price lower if you need it gone quick. Kijiji is a lovely site.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I hear Geico is doing auditions...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Call Big Al's and Aquatic Kingdom, AK has a small reptile section I think.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Call Big Al's and Aquatic Kingdom, AK has a small reptile section I think.


Does BA (all BA's) do buy back on reptiles/amphibians?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Does BA (all BA's) do buy back on reptiles/amphibians?


When I interrogated the manager when I was buying my turtle he said "some species" so it's best to call in before you bring anything in. Aquatic Kingdom on the other hand, I don't know if they'll even take your fish or reptiles, I know their bettas come from local breeders (an employee being the source) but I think that breeder works there.


----------

